# How to setup TATA Sky HD+, Samsung LED TV with Yamaha YHT 196



## rohn52 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I impulsively purchased a Yamaha YHT 196 HT without really confirming whether this will work with Tata Sky HD+.
I was under the impression that if the HT has HDMI inputs it should directly give a 5.1 sound output for HD channels on Tata sky. 
I assumed these connections will work : Tata sky to HT through HDMI and >> HT to TV through HDMI.  
Does anyone have a similar setup? or can confirm whether this will work? 

If not, what would be the best way to set this up? I am yet to receive the HT but would like to buy any other cables etc that might be required before hand.

Thanks!


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes definitely.... It will work


----------



## rohn52 (Mar 11, 2016)

adityagupta said:


> Yes definitely.... It will work



Ok, thanks Aditya! I will just wait for the HT to be delivered and will test the simple setup.
I asked because I read somewhere that people had to use a separate optical or SPDIF cable from Tata Sky into the HT to get the sound. 

I will confirm whether this worked.


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 11, 2016)

rohn52 said:


> Ok, thanks Aditya! I will just wait for the HT to be delivered and will test the simple setup.
> I asked because I read somewhere that people had to use a separate optical or SPDIF cable from Tata Sky into the HT to get the sound.
> 
> I will confirm whether this worked.


Np bro. Optical will also work but it is limited to Dolby digital only. It doesn't support Dolby digital+, dts high quality sound formats, which is normally the case with blueray discs.


----------



## rohn52 (Mar 11, 2016)

adityagupta said:


> Np bro. Optical will also work but it is limited to Dolby digital only. It doesn't support Dolby digital+, dts high quality sound formats, which is normally the case with blueray discs.



And the HDMI connection will support all these formats you mention? In any case, I'm not sure what the output format for tata sky HD + is, any idea?

Ideally the simple HDMI to HT and another HDMI from HT to TV should make everything work like a charm. But, I have read multiple threads where people mention that an only HDMI connection for sound does not work. I was wondering what could be the reasons for this to not work?  

thanks again for the prompt reply!


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 11, 2016)

rohn52 said:


> And the HDMI connection will support all these formats you mention? In any case, I'm not sure what the output format for tata sky HD + is, any idea?
> 
> Ideally the simple HDMI to HT and another HDMI from HT to TV should make everything work like a charm. But, I have read multiple threads where people mention that an only HDMI connection for sound does not work. I was wondering what could be the reasons for this to not work?
> 
> thanks again for the prompt reply!


Yeah hdmi supports all format. Tata sky uses both dd and dd+(only hd channels) and most of them supports dd+ except some( will be added in future). 
No need to buy optical when u have the option to connect hdmi.


----------



## rohn52 (Mar 18, 2016)

ok i got the HT and have done a quick installation and everything works perfect. the standard HDMI connections work well for both sound and video. I am yet to test it properly. I will do that and report back with some feedback.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 18, 2016)

If you hae any HT issues contact me.
I know everything there is to know about yamaha home theatres. :grin_NF:


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 19, 2016)

rohn52 said:


> ok i got the HT and have done a quick installation and everything works perfect. the standard HDMI connections work well for both sound and video. I am yet to test it properly. I will do that and report back with some feedback.


Congrats bro.
So .... Which speakers u using?
The supplied ones or others.


----------



## rohn52 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Guys! 

With TataSky, I tried quite a few options and i seem to get the best output in the stereo 5 channel enhancement mode.
The sound is crisp and i get the dolby effects. If i try the straight or no processing mode, the output is rather ordinary. Unless i increase the levels of the SL and SR speakers, sounds from the front speakers dominate completely. I am using a Logitech WS adapter to allow for quick bluetooth connections as well. The output through this is great - no complaints. Base is adequate for me. One issue i have is that i need to select the HDMI CEC (control) everytime i switch on the TV. I couldnt find a setting that will allow this to be ON by default? any ideas... its a samsung LED TV.

Watching HD documentaries on nat geo, discovery, etc. is really good. This experience has definitely changed.

The quality of all the materials used for the remote, speakers and amp is top notch.

But if i were to be honest - the HT hasn't blown me away. This could be because i thought the 5.1 DD from TataSky will deliver a perfect theater like experience with this HT, which it doesn't (at least so far). Also, given my open living room arrangement which has a joint dinning and kitchen is probably hindering the best possible effects as well.

Any tips on how to get the best output?

- - - Updated - - -



adityagupta said:


> Congrats bro.
> So .... Which speakers u using?
> The supplied ones or others.



I am using just the default ones.


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 21, 2016)

rohn52 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> With TataSky, I tried quite a few options and i seem to get the best output in the stereo 5 channel enhancement mode.
> The sound is crisp and i get the dolby effects. If i try the straight or no processing mode, the output is rather ordinary. Unless i increase the levels of the SL and SR speakers, sounds from the front speakers dominate completely. I am using a Logitech WS adapter to allow for quick bluetooth connections as well. The output through this is great - no complaints. Base is adequate for me. One issue i have is that i need to select the HDMI CEC (control) everytime i switch on the TV. I couldnt find a setting that will allow this to be ON by default? any ideas... its a samsung LED TV.
> ...


I'm no expert but u can greatly improve ur experience by replacing the speakers.
But it will cost u a good amount of money.

And yeah ur right the output from tata sky is not earth shattering.

Have u tried any blue ray disc?


----------



## winimation (Jun 3, 2017)

rohn52 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> With TataSky, I tried quite a few options and i seem to get the best output in the stereo 5 channel enhancement mode.
> The sound is crisp and i get the dolby effects. If i try the straight or no processing mode, the output is rather ordinary. Unless i increase the levels of the SL and SR speakers, sounds from the front speakers dominate completely. I am using a Logitech WS adapter to allow for quick bluetooth connections as well. The output through this is great - no complaints. Base is adequate for me. One issue i have is that i need to select the HDMI CEC (control) everytime i switch on the TV. I couldnt find a setting that will allow this to be ON by default? any ideas... its a samsung LED TV.
> ...



Do not use the 5 channel mode. 5 channel mode replicates the stereo sound in all the speakers. It increases the output & gives a surround effect but that is not a home theatre is designed for.  If you are using HD in Tata Sky/ Amazon Prime/ Netflix/ Youtube the signal will be DD format. No settings required
If you are using a stereo/ SD mode from Tata Sky You can use the Dolby Prologic II. Which utlilizes an algorithm to recreate a 5.1 like sound from a 2 channel signal. 

I own a Yamaha Yht-2910 which also provides an automatic sound calibrator. I dont use that & have manually configured the settings. In settings you can edit the sound for each & every speaker. I'm loving the HD experience from Tata Sky. To realize your system potential, try any Dolby Digital videos in youtube via HDMI ARC


----------



## Makarand1974 (Nov 4, 2018)

Friends

I have one queries. I am not able to control tata sky HD channels volume through tata sky remote. It is only controlled through Yamaha YHT. For all other than HD channel , volume can be controlled either by tata sky remote or Yamaha system.

To have the controls of HD channel volume by tata sky remote I need to change the setting of tata sky volume outputs from Dolby to PCM.

Is it the correct way or I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2018)

Makarand1974 said:


> Friends
> 
> I have one queries. I am not able to control tata sky HD channels volume through tata sky remote. It is only controlled through Yamaha YHT. For all other than HD channel , volume can be controlled either by tata sky remote or Yamaha system.
> 
> ...


If i'm not mistaken, the TS remote control is a universal one.
Also, if you have connected the AVR with the TV and STB, the stb gives the signal to the AVR and the AVR sends only video to the TV.
You should set the volume control on the universal remove of the STB to change the AVR's volume.

I had the same setup with my airtel DTH, but it has audio output as Stereo or Dolby Digital/DD+
Also, most Yamaha AVR's have output mode that can be set from its remote.
I use Straight for 5.1 sources and 5.1 music video mode for Stereo sources.
I do not make any changes to the volume level of the STB (set it to MAX)

Currently I do not have my STB connected to my AVR.
I only use my consoles and PC along with my AVR.


----------

